# Suche Helfer für Homepage



## spritzer (27. September 2013)

*Suche Helfer für Homepage*

Hallo,
ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich versuche hier mal mein Glück. Ich suche nette Leute, welche Intresse daran hätten an einer Homepage mit zu arbeiten. Es handelt sich um die Homepage oculus-rift.de und informiert über das gleichnamige Produkt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Nils-Hendrik Lange


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Helfer für Homepage*

Ich weiß nicht ob Du mit dem Domainnamen glücklich wirst oder hast Du den Hersteller vorab gefragt ob Du seinen Markennamen nutzen darfst?


----------



## DarkMo (27. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Helfer für Homepage*

mutig isses schon, aber gab doch scho genug fälle, wo irgendwelche städte ne hp bauen wollten und die wunsch-domain weg war. konnte man sich nicht mit dem inhaber einigen, musste man halt kuschen. sprich: wer zu erst kommt, malt zuerst. kann mich da natürlich auch irren, aber mir war so als ob ^^

und: wenns denen so wichtig wäre, wäre die sicherlich nich mehr zu haben gewesen. das is doch mittlerweile das erste, was viele machen: domains in allen möglichen abarten sichern


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Helfer für Homepage*



DarkMo schrieb:


> mutig isses schon, aber gab doch scho genug fälle, wo irgendwelche städte ne hp bauen wollten und die wunsch-domain weg war. konnte man sich nicht mit dem inhaber einigen, musste man halt kuschen. sprich: wer zu erst kommt, malt zuerst. kann mich da natürlich auch irren, aber mir war so als ob ^^
> 
> und: wenns denen so wichtig wäre, wäre die sicherlich nich mehr zu haben gewesen. das is doch mittlerweile das erste, was viele machen: domains in allen möglichen abarten sichern



Mit sowas wäre ich vorsichtig: Markenrecht & Markenschutz

Aber ich bin kein Anwalt und versuchen kann man es ja mal (wenn man mag)


----------



## Crysis nerd (27. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Helfer für Homepage*

Ähm.. dank einer sehr informativen Vorlesung "Internetrecht" weiß ich, dass es richtig teuer für dich werden kann, wenn du das nicht abgeklärt hast. Also sei da verdammt vorsichtig...
Im übrigen: "Lust mitzuarbeiten" ist eher nicht so. Die meisten haben eh genug eigene Projekte. Solltest erst mal sagen, ob du das professionell machen willst oder nur als Hobby. Bei ersterem müsstest du natürlich die Programmierer bezahlen..

Aber wie die anderen schon sagten: Klär das erstmal mit der Domain, sonst hast'n Problem


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Helfer für Homepage*

Wo kommen eigentlich die Bilder auf der Webseite her? Hast Du die selbst gemacht? Falls nicht, würde ich eine Quellenangabe hinzufügen.


----------



## spritzer (27. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Helfer für Homepage*

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche Helfer für Homepage*

Das mit der Domain brauchst du nicht klären. Du darfst die Domain nicht benutzen. Punkt.
Müsste jetzt ein Gerichtsurteil zum Thema raussuchen, jedoch kann ich dir auch so sagen, der Besitzer der Marke hat ein Recht auf die Domain und du nicht. Außerdem darf er Anzeige gegen dich erstatten und du kannst mit hohen Geldstrafen rechnen.

Allerdings, Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht erlaubt, daher wollte ich dir damit nur einen Hinweis geben.


----------



## spritzer (5. November 2013)

*AW: Suche Helfer für Homepage*

Habe die Domain mit dem Hersteller abgecheckt.


----------



## spritzer (25. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Helfer für Homepage*

Suche nach wie vor Mithelfer für die Homepage!!!!!


----------



## Panagianus (25. April 2014)

Ich empfehle dir die domain in Zukunft bei one.com zu hosten, ich hoste da auch. Das is dort ziemlich günstig und man kann die Seite mit so nem Baukasten bearbeiten das ist ziemlich leicht


----------

